# Is this acceptable - building waste



## fossyant (11 Oct 2021)

Bob the idiot builder has started yet another extension. There is no planning permission for this one. He's pulled down the conservatory.

Do I put up with this or let the council know - it's shared land after the tree near the lamp post, not his garden. He's been told to move stuff before fly tipping building materials here.


View: https://flic.kr/p/2mzHHLG


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2021)

Report all of it - the fly tipping and the improper demolition and lack of planning permission for building an extension.

Especially if he's done it before.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Oct 2021)

He's an idiot, report it.

God knows what he is thinking.....
a, he's already been in trouble for dumping on that ground.
b, he has a perfectly good driveway he could be filling and park on the road, therefore avoiding the issue.
c, just get a skip and fill it as you go, not handling all that material twice then (presumably by hand too?).


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2021)

View: https://flic.kr/p/2mzHe5N


----------



## si_c (11 Oct 2021)

Looks like he's wrecking the greenery too, damaging all the bushes and then impinging on the footpath.


----------



## jowwy (11 Oct 2021)

i would report the fly tipping, as for planning permission, you dont always need it, as there is such a thing as permitted development


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Report him, commercial waste dumping.
Most councils like an easy case such as this.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Oct 2021)

There have been some fairly radical changes to permitted development rights in relation to residential extensions in the last couple of years so he may not need planning. That is not to say he doesn't need to comply with health and safety and building regs.


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2021)

Ask them what their policy is over leaving building waste on th e highway,bet he gets a shock,phone in,it will be there months.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2021)

Grass him up. He deserves it for being too tight/disorganized to arrange a skip with the necessary highway permit.

While you're at it grass him up to planning for having a shed in the front garden.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2021)

The council were out like a shot last time - caught his wife and had words - it was promptly removed. He actually had a skip there last week, but full of household waste and stuff from 'other clients' - I've logged it with fly tipping as it's getting excessive - growing daily.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> View: https://flic.kr/p/2mzHe5N



What an utter daffodil.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Oct 2021)

Torch his car and stick a cat shoot through his letterbox.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Grass him up. He deserves it for being too tight/disorganized to arrange a skip with the necessary highway permit.
> 
> While you're at it grass him up to planning for having a shed in the front garden.



That's the other - left that one so far !


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2021)

dan_bo said:


> Torch his car and stick a cat shoot through his letterbox.


Ah, you like the subtle approach.


----------



## Hicky (12 Oct 2021)

Dump any crap you have on the pile, see if he has anything to say.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2021)

A large grab has just arrived and removed all the soil - filled the truck. Hopefully it will be back a couple more times for the rest. I live in hope !


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2021)

Make some fake tail fins, let them go all rusty, then semi bury them in the rubble one night to make it look like hes dug up a wwII bomb.


----------



## stephec (14 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Make some fake tail fins, let them go all rusty, then semi bury them in the rubble one night to make it look like hes dug up a wwII bomb.


And bury a big loud mechanical alarm clock as well. 😂


----------



## Jody (14 Oct 2021)

I'd not be happy but would let it slide if only temporary.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2021)

The grab only did one load, hasn't been back for the rocks. Bob is now filling the cleared space with broken bricks. Let's see how long this stuff remains. Funny, in that when he built the neighbour's extension, all the rubble was straight into a skip.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

stephec said:


> And bury a big loud mechanical alarm clock as well. 😂


Krank Alarm?


----------



## cheys03 (14 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> The grab only did one load, hasn't been back for the rocks. Bob is now filling the cleared space with broken bricks. Let's see how long this stuff remains. Funny, in that when he built the neighbour's extension, all the rubble was straight into a skip.


I’ve no direct experience, but been told that a grabber is cheaper than hiring a skip. It seems as long as someone else is paying…


----------



## stephec (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Krank Alarm?


That'd be brilliant. 😂


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2021)

Make an anonymous clone fall to the dibvle about how hes hiding a dead body under there. In fact, get your timing right and theyll dig over your whole garden for you.


----------

